# A friend has adopted a feral!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

This is news to me! IF I have the story right,there were several attempts to trap Sassy,but she came to my friend,and his G.F. willingly. Apparently she was sick. This friend has a great love of animals,and is very patient (with animals,anyway)but says Sassy has been quite a challenge. She'll perch on a table,mountain lion style,and hiss at all who come near.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Good for your friend!  Please tell him to hang in there. If Sassy came to him willingly, and is brave enough to perch on a table and hold her ground, then she isn't totally feral and there's definite pet potential there.

Not all ferals can become affectionate pets, but some do, and in my experience, when they do they become _very _affectionate. So if he's willing to put in the time, he will probably find himself very well rewarded.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

your friend sounds awesome. what a lucky day for this feral. he will have a good life with her. tell her your friends at catforum send up a cheer for her! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------

